# Let's talk about library (production) music



## R. Soul (Jan 3, 2010)

I know it's not like most people here write library (production) music, but I can't think of another forum to talk about it on, so I thought I'd give it a shot.  

I just wanted to hear from people who does this on a regular basis how you go about it?
I have finished 2 albums and I only managed to find 1 library which were interested, which is ok, but doesn't leave me many options, and to be fair, it is not exactly a huge library, but beggars can't be choosers.

So, how do you go about choosing a concept for an album?
Do you just say "well, I'm good at orchestral, so I'll keep writing orchestral albums, and hopefully somebody will take them" or more like "quirky acoustic, dubstep and 80s retro dance is in now. I'll make some of that - if I had a clue what it was about". :mrgreen:

I think I either come up with something and they go "sorry, we already have that covered", or I come up with something very unusual and they'll go "sorry, we can't find a market for that". 

It's getting a bit on my nerves to be honest. Some pointers would be very much appreciated


----------



## R. Soul (Jan 4, 2010)

Thanks guys.

Is Film music weekly's board this one?
http://moviescoremagazine.com/scoreboard/

I have gone through quite a few libraries lists, but find it increasingly hard to find anything that they are missing.

AFAIK very few UK libraries actually give anything upfront money wise, and of the ones that do even fewer are non-recoupable. :(

I'm familiar with Extreme but all I hear about them is that they are the library that you are least likely to get on board with. Very high quality stuff though.

I tend to not bother with all the edits (10,30,60 etc.) at first as that is something I can easily do once someone has actually shown interest.

You submitted 200 tracks? Do you mean 20 tracks with various edits? Then surely you could use the same metadata for all the edits as from the main tracks. All I had to do was supply metadata for the main tracks as the edits contain the same vibe and instrumentation.


----------



## snowleopard (Feb 2, 2010)

I actually think it's inevitable at some point some programmer comes up with a program like Sonicfire, but one where it allows you to create your structure and arrangement, and then re-tool and tweak the program to have in/out points with whistle clean transitions etc. Think about it; You could write for a TV or web series and create an 40-90 of music, then work 90% of the time as a music editor with your own music on future cues.


----------



## gsilbers (Feb 19, 2010)

snowleopard @ Tue Feb 02 said:


> Think about it; You could write for a TV or web series and create an 40-90 of music, then work 90% of the time as a music editor with your own music on future cues.



u can do that if u license a custom score for a movie. exclusivity for a few years until that movie will get no more juice out if it and then (well during) edit your cues for library music and other scores. do more stems or arrangements etc. 
if they pay little or nothing then this is the best way to go imo. just have the paperwork handy and tell producers/directors that its normal and that its theirs for 3-5 years. then you can use the music in other projects. 
only for low budget films . imagine the face of disney lawyers if u asked that :mrgreen:


----------



## Stephan Lindsjo (Apr 25, 2010)

You can subscribe to Taxi listings for free and at Broadjam you can see what they are looking for.

http://taxi.com/

http://www.broadjam.com/delivery/index.php


----------



## StrangeCat (Apr 25, 2010)

R. Soul @ Sun Jan 03 said:


> I know it's not like most people here write library (production) music, but I can't think of another forum to talk about it on, so I thought I'd give it a shot.
> 
> I just wanted to hear from people who does this on a regular basis how you go about it?
> I have finished 2 albums and I only managed to find 1 library which were interested, which is ok, but doesn't leave me many options, and to be fair, it is not exactly a huge library, but beggars can't be choosers.
> ...



This sounds to me like a marketing problem more then anything on your end.
I would recommend something like this:

http://www.alexanderpublishing.com/Products/Marketing-Your-Music-and-You-Level-1-Home-Study__AU-MYMY-Home-spc-Study.aspx (http://www.alexanderpublishing.com/Prod ... Study.aspx)

In the end it's all about marketing^_-


----------

